
Show HN: Open-source Zendesk-GitHub sync bot to answer Zendesk tickets in GitHub - eumm
https://github.com/bytescout/zendesk-github-sync-bot
======
eumm
Zendesk is great for customer support and Github is great for working and
managing the code. But how to make it possible for software engineers not to
go to Zendesk and be able to answer right from the lovely Github without
switching between services?

That was how the idea of this bot appear.

This open-source Zendesk-Github bot was tested during last 12 months on
ByteScout.com technical support in production. The general idea was the
following: in Github we create a separate "inbox" repository where the bot
puts tickets and replies from customers as Github issues. And then it is
possible to discuss, to reference this issue from other Github repositories.
And when the answer is ready then one just puts a special keyword that
indicates that bot should use this comment as a reply to customer's request in
Zendesk.

Other features include: \- copying the issue completely with comments to
another repository. \- posting comment from Github as a Zendesk Knowledgebase
article. \- fetching of optional information about customers from mail
marketing system or CRM system (is there an active or expired subscription?
etc)

And best of all, this bot can be deployed and run on a completely free Heroku
dyno on Heroku.

